# Organizing Blanks



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 27, 2014)

This seemed like the most fitting place to post. If it goes better elsewhere, my apologies.

I've got blanks stored all throughout my shop. In my freezer kiln (for obvious reasons), on shelving along the walls, and in the middle on a storage rack (which is in complete disarray). I would really like to centralize it all, so I dont spend hours looking for wood that I know is somewhere... and also so I don't find wood that I paid a lot for, quite a while after giving up looking for it. I guess my issue is that I have varying quantities of different stuff... some just one or two pieces, and some several hundred +. Pen blanks seem to be the most annoying in terms of storage... as I have lots of single pieces that I can't group up. 

Any ideas as to how I can better organize this? I'm not sure if the solution is some sort of divider that would allow me to stack different wood over another type, without playing Jenga (hope you guys remember that game) to get a piece out. 

Maybe I'd just like to see how some of you guys store your wood, preferably those of you who keep things organized. I'm guessing that some of you probably know exactly where each piece of wood is, how many, etc right off the top of your head. I don't... I just found a piece of ABW, some stabilized redwood burl, red mallee burl, and several other various pieces that I had completely lost track of. 

I appreciate any input.

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/2BF5682B-D840-4E01-BF57-965AFC9F535D_zpszmkjffjv.jpg

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/18023002-35B0-42C8-90BF-14E70FB280E8_zpspljpsmbl.jpg

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/3D1647A4-03CF-4EDC-A4DC-AD95889F08C7_zpsljg3pooz.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 27, 2014)

More shelves if you have the room ? Put em closer together for the pen blanks . My wood storage is a mess . A wall cabinet might work for pen blanks as well if you have wall space ?


----------



## SENC (Sep 27, 2014)

Easy. Go get about 20 lfrbs. Load them up, starting with the primo stuff. Put my address on each box and drop them in the mail to me. Then you'll know where everything is!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 27, 2014)

Dang... @SENC I was thinking "he's on to something... I have 50+ LFRB..." Then I read past that. Ugh.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 27, 2014)

Amateur !!!  
I make Rain man look like a putz

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 27, 2014)

Honestly that is extremely organized IMO.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 27, 2014)

I feel your pain man!
I have a similar look.


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 27, 2014)

Jonathan, that last picture looks like my work bench where I assemble everything. I haven't found my pen press in weeks.



 One to work in and one to put blanks and other wood. (it is full, need another one)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 27, 2014)

Plastic tubs- If you have a surplus store near you you can often get great deals and some with lids even. I just stick a piece of tape on the end and write on it what's in it I use shoe box or smaller sized ones for stuff I have a little of up to big bus tubs like from a restaurant for stuff I have lots of. You do have to be careful if stuff is wet though if you put a lid on it since you can get mold.


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Honestly that is extremely organized IMO.



I was thinking the exact same thing; my shop looks like a bomb went off in it.


----------



## Molokai (Sep 28, 2014)

I am thinking small box with plastic see through folder glued on top. So you can put paper with names inside folder. 
Looks to much of a work to be done... 
Maybe if you organize only the rarest wood...


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 28, 2014)

@JR Custom Calls 
I use these little crates from Walmart . There $1.00 ea and you can group your blanks together. Odd ball ones a group in one. And I ill to group dark and light ones next to each too. I still am going to make labels to put on the front of the crates I also use the clear lidded tubes to group different call blanks. Hope this maybe helps some. The crates are in with the school supplies . Also I still want to build a 1x4 frame around them just to stiffin them up a little.
David

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 28, 2014)

Awesome! That is a very good example. I'll look on to those


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Cool David. I have those type shelving in my building (they are the black ones). I really like that barrel of antlers. I need a cardboard barrel with lock ring for my dust collector.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 28, 2014)

David very nice, I like the barrel of antlers too!


----------

